# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Mkey v8.0.0 Build 27.JAN.2013 [Beta]

## mohamed73

Dear users! do not mistake IMEI changer and IMEI Repair! we not produce IMEI changer because this is Illegal and the are Criminal ! 
We make direct IMEI repair! This method working for Repair IMEI after JTAG or deffective or failure software in your modems !!!  
We also inform you about what we do not accept any responsibility for you for the damage
you harm or loss as the first and third parties!    
Many boxes have world first , but now we say - The One!               
Features: 
• Direct Unlock 
• NCK-Flashing Code calc 
• SPC Code read in 15 secunds 
• Clear Input Code counter 
• Read/Write NVM - World First & One! 
• Repair Network - World First & One! 
• Voice Call activations 
• Auto - detect Model 
• ZTE Modems ISO Flasher/Dumper 
• ZTE Modems Enable/Disable autorum for models with All CPU 
• Easy interface to use 
• Fast Unlocking modem with custimised firmwares 2 secund! - World First & One! 
• Direct Repair IMEI - World First & One! 
• All Operation no need more thet one DIAG Port ! - World First & One!   
ALCATEL [Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI] 
01. - Alcatel x020
02. - Alcatel x030
03. - Alcatel x060
04. - Alcatel x070
05. - Alcatel x080
06. - Alcatel x090
07. - Alcatel x100
08. - Alcatel x200
09. - Alcatel x210
10. - Alcatel x215
11. - Alcatel x220
12. - Alcatel x225
13. - Alcatel x228 
with all indexes at 'S', 'L', 'X'...  
HUAWEI [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation + Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI] 
01. - Huawei E155
02. - Huawei E1550
03. - Huawei E1551
04. - Huawei E1552
05. - Huawei E1553
06. - Huawei E155X
07. - Huawei E156
08. - Huawei E156C
09. - Huawei E156G
10. - Huawei E156X
11. - Huawei E158
12. - Huawei E160
13. - Huawei E1609
14. - Huawei E160E
15. - Huawei E160G
16. - Huawei E161
17. - Huawei E1612
18. - Huawei E1615
19. - Huawei E1616
20. - Huawei E1630
21. - Huawei E1632
22. - Huawei E166
23. - Huawei E166G
24. - Huawei E169
25. - Huawei E1690
26. - Huawei E1692
27. - Huawei E169G
28. - Huawei E170
29. - Huawei E170G
30. - Huawei E171
31. - Huawei E172
32. - Huawei E172G
33. - Huawei E173
34. - Huawei E176
35. - Huawei E1762
36. - Huawei E177
37. - Huawei E1780
38. - Huawei E180
39. - Huawei E1800
40. - Huawei E1803
41. - Huawei E180G
42. - Huawei E180S
43. - Huawei E181
44. - Huawei E182
45. - Huawei E1820
46. - Huawei E1823
47. - Huawei E182E
48. - Huawei E1831
49. - Huawei E188
50. - Huawei E196
51. - Huawei E2010
52. - Huawei E216
53. - Huawei E219
54. - Huawei E220
55. - Huawei E226
56. - Huawei E22X
57. - Huawei E230
58. - Huawei E270
59. - Huawei E271
60. - Huawei E272
61. - Huawei E303
62. - Huawei E303s HiLink
63. - Huawei E352
64. - Huawei E353
65. - Huawei E355
66. - Huawei E357
67. - Huawei E367
68. - Huawei E368
69. - Huawei E369
70. - Huawei E372
71. - Huawei E392
72. - Huawei E397
73. - Huawei E398
74. - Huawei E612
75. - Huawei E618
76. - Huawei E620
77. - Huawei E630
78. - Huawei E630+
79. - Huawei E660
80. - Huawei E660A
81. - Huawei E800
82. - Huawei E870
83. - Huawei E880
84. - Huawei E968
85. - Huawei EG162
86. - Huawei EG162G
87. - Huawei EG602
88. - Huawei EG602G
89. - Huawei EM770
90. - Huawei K3517
91. - Huawei K3520
92. - Huawei K3710
93. - Huawei S4011
94. - Huawei UMG181
94. - Huawei E1731   
Customized Firmware HUAWEI Modems 
01. - Huawei E150 Customized Firmware 11.609.82.02.161 Russia Beeline
02. - Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Globe Philipines
03. - Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.11.356 India Idea
04. - Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.201 Philippines Sun
05. - Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.01.135 Egypt Etisalat
06. - Huawei E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.272 Egypt Mobinil
07. - Huawei E153u-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Philippines Globe tattoo [Under Test]
08. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.00.174 Ukraine KyivStar
09. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.02.174 Ukraine KyivStar
10. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.03.161 Russia VIP Beeline
11. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.00.356 India Idea
12. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.00 Beeline Tadjikistan
13. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.174 Ukraine KyivStar
14. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.222 Ukraine MTS
15. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.174 Ukraine KyivStar
16. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.222 Ukraine KyivStar
17. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.02.356 India Idea
18. - Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.03.356 India Idea
19. - Huawei E1552 Customized Firmware 11.608.13.10.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test]
20. - Huawei E160G Customized Firmware 11.608.11.02.161 Russia Beeline
21. - Huawei E171 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.161 Russia Beeline
22. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.592 Metfone
23. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.805 Megafon Tajikistan
24. - Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.94 SafariCom Kenya
25. - Huawei E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.15.00.209 Megafon Russia
26. - Huawei E173 New Security Firmware 11.126.16.17.209 Megafon Russia
27. - Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.00.356 India Idea [Two sub-versions]
28. - Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.01.356 India Idea
29. - Huawei E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.01.439 VIETTEL Vietnam
30. - Huawei E1750 Customized Firmware 11.126.13.00.439 VIETTEL Vietnam
31. - Huawei E1750C Customized Firmware 11.126.16.05.850 India Aircel
32. - Huawei E1752 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.00.94 SafariCom Kenya
33. - Huawei E177 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.06.221 Zain Sudan      
HUAWEI Modems - HiSilicon CPU 2012 Year 
1. - E173z-1A
2. - E173z-2
3. - E173z-2A
4. - E173z-6
5. - E173z-6A
6. - E186s-1
7. - E303s-1E
8. - E303s-1EW
9. - E303s-1W
10. - E303s-2E
11. - E303s-2EW
12. - E303s-2W
13. - E303s-3
14. - E303s-3A
15. - E303s-3E
16. - E303s-63W
17. - E303s-65
18. - E303s-65A
19. - E303s-6E
20. - E303s-6EW
21. - E303s-6W
22. - E303s-81W
23. - E3131s-1A
24. - E3131s-1EW
25. - E3131s-2A
26. - E3131s-2EW
27. - E3131s-3EW
28. - E3131s-65A
29. - E3131s-65EW
30. - E3131s-6A
31. - E3131s-6EW
32. - E352s-1
33. - E352s-5
34. - E352s-56
35. - E352s-6
36. - E353s-1A
37. - E353s-1B
38. - E353s-1H
39. - E353s-21A
40. - E353s-2A
41. - E353s-2H
42. - E353s-3A
43. - E353s-65A
44. - E353s-6A
45. - E353s-6H
46. - E353s-81A
47. - E353Ws-2H
48. - E355s-1A
49. - E355s-2A
50. - E355s-3A
51. - E355s-65A
52. - E355s-6A
53. - E357s-2A
54. - K3772G
55. - K3773
56. - K3806[21M]
57. - E3121
58. - 320S      
HUAWEI Routers [Read - Unlock code] Under test 
01.- Huawei E5830
02.- Huawei E5832
03.- Huawei E5837
04.- Huawei E5838
05.- Huawei E58XX
06.- Huawei E585
07.- Huawei E586
08.- Huawei E587 
VODAFONE [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation] 
01. - Vodafone K2540
02. - Vodafone K3250
03. - Vodafone K3512
04. - Vodafone K3515
05. - Vodafone K3520
06. - Vodafone K3565
07. - Vodafone K3715
08. - Vodafone E3735
09. - Vodafone K3520Z
10. - Vodafone K3565Z
11. - Vodafone K3571Z
12. - Vodafone K3765Z
13. - Vodafone K3570Z
14. - Vodafone K3765 Customized Firmware 11.126.03.10.37 Vdf Egypt
14. - Vodafone K3772G
15. - Vodafone K3773
16. - Vodafone K3806  
ZTE MF-Series [Unlock + reset Counters] 
1. - ZTE MF100
2. - ZTE MF102
3. - ZTE MF110
4. - ZTE MF112/MF112D
5. - ZTE MF150
6. - ZTE MF170
7. - ZTE MF180/(180S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher)
8. - ZTE MF190/MF190A/(190S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher)
9. - ZTE MF210
10. - ZTE MF330
11. - ZTE MF330+
12. - ZTE MF332
13. - ZTE MF335
14. - ZTE MF616
15. - ZTE MF620
16. - ZTE MF622
17. - ZTE MF622+
18. - ZTE MF626
19. - ZTE MF627
20. - ZTE MF627+
21. - ZTE MF628
22. - ZTE MF630
23. - ZTE MF630+
24. - ZTE MF631
25. - ZTE MF633
26. - ZTE MF633+
27. - ZTE MF633bp
28. - ZTE MF635
29. - ZTE MF636
30. - ZTE MF637
31. - ZTE MF637U
32. - ZTE MF639
33. - ZTE MF645
34. - ZTE MF662
35. - ZTE MF668
36. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine KyivStar
37. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine KyivStar
38. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_MTSUAP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine MTS
39. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_TMOP671A1V1.0.0B01 Poland IDEA - World First!
40. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B03 Ukraine Beeline
41. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine Beeline
42. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP671A1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline
43. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_KPKVSP679M1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine Djuice
44. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline
45. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline
46. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B04 Russia Beeline
47. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 Russia Beeline
48. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 New Russia Beeline
49. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Mini
50. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Plus
51. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUZP671A1V1.0.0B01 Uzbekistan Beeline
52. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline
53. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B02 Vietnam
54. - ZTE MF110 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A2V1.0.0B01 Vietnam
55. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_SMTP671A1V1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro
56. - ZTE MF631 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF631F3V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline
57. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B01 Russia Beeline
58. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline JUL 01 201016:41:22
59. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline MAY 24 201115:26:25
60. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_SMARTMF190V1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro
61. - ZTE MF190S Hight-Secure Firmware BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 Mobinil - Egypt by SmartFlasher Added!
62. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B01 Philippines SmartBro
62. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_MF180SMARTV1.0.0B02 Philippines SmartBro   
ZTE Modems : S- Series by Mini-Flasher [Direct Downgrade/Rebrand Firmware]
01. - ZTE MF180S BD_MF180SV1.0.0B01 - Djuice
02. - ZTE MF180S MTS_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B07 - MTC
03. - ZTE MF180S ETI_EG_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Etisalat
04. - ZTE MF180S LIFE_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B02 - Life
05. - ZTE MF180S KYI_UA_MF180SV1.0.0B04 - Kyivstar
06. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B01 - Mobinil
07. - ZTE MF190S BD_MBNEGMF190SV1.0.0B03 - Mobinil
08. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - Etisalat
09. - ZTE MF190S BD_MF190SV1.0.0B05 - GSELL
10. - ZTE MF190S KYI_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B02 - Kyivstar
11. - ZTE MF190S MTS_UA_MF190SV1.0.0B01 - MTC
12. - ZTE MF190S UCE_UZ_MF190SV1.0.0B04 - UCEL
13. - ZTE MF190S MET_KH_MF190SV1.0.0B03 - Metfone
14. - ZTE MF190S MAXIS_MY_MF190SDV1.0.0B08 - Maxis
15. - ZTE MF190S BD_IDEAMF190V1.0.0B01 -Idea
16. - ZTE MF190S IDEA_IN_MF190SDV1.0.1B05 -Idea
17. - ZTE MF190S VIE_VN_MF190SV1.0.0B07 -Viettel (Vietnam)
18. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIELAMF190SV1.0.0B02 - Viettel (Laos)
19. - ZTE MF190S BD_VIEHTMF190STLF3V1.0.0B01 - Viettel  
ZTE Modems : ICERA CPU [Write ISO, Direct UNLOCK and IMEI Repair - World First! ]  
01. - ZTE MF186
02. - ZTE MF190B
03. - ZTE MF190J
04. - ZTE MF192
05. - ZTE MF192+
06. - ZTE MF195
07. - ZTE MF591
08. - ZTE MF651
09. - ZTE MF652
10. - ZTE MF665
11. - ZTE MF665K
12. - ZTE MF665E
13. - ZTE MF665C
14. - ZTE MF665L
15. - ZTE MF691
16. - ZTE K3770z
17. - ZTE K3772z
18. - ZTE K3805z
19. - ZTE K3806z
20. - ZTE K4510z 
NOTE! : Icera CPU software request : 0 cent now! download Mkey v7.0.3 TRIAL EXPIRED! - now FREE 100 logs for EXTRA!.    
ZTE Routers [Direct Unlock, R/W NVM] 
01.- ZTE AC30
02.- ZTE MF10
03.- ZTE MF23
04.- ZTE MF30
05.- ZTE MF60
06.- ZTE MF61  
Micromax modems [Unlock by IMEI] 
01. - Micromax MMX200C
02. - Micromax MMX250C
03. - Micromax MMX300G
04. - Micromax MMX310G
05. - Micromax MMX350G
06. - Micromax MMX352G
07. - Micromax MMX353c   
Pantech GSM-WCDMA [Unlock] 
01. - Pantech - UMW190
02. - Pantech - UML290   
NOVATEL GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters] 
01. - Novatel - MC950D
02. - Novatel - MC990D   
CDMA Modems at MSM6800 - QSC60xx[SPC Unlock CODE Reader] - World First & One! 
01. - Novatel - U760
02. - Novatel - U720
03. - Novatel - U727
04. - Novatel - EX720
05. - Cmotech - U680
06. - Vertex Wireless - VW240
07. - Novatel - MiFi 2200 All versions!
08. - Cmotech - U301 4G
09. - Cmotech - U300 4G
10. - Pantech - UM175
11. - Pantech - UM185
12. - Pantech - UMW190
13. - Pantech - UML290
14. - Cricket - A600
15. - Cricket - A605
16. - Sierra - U595
17. - Sierra - U597
18. - Sierra - U598
19. - Sierra - U250 4G
20. - Franklin - U600 4G
21. - Ustarcom - UM100c 
SIERRA GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Code Reader] 
01. - Sierra 881 Pcmci
02. - Sierra 881USB Connect
03. - Sierra 881U
04. - Sierra 881E
05. - Sierra 881AirCard
06. - Sierra MC8781
07. - Sierra MC8781G
08. - Sierra MC875U   
OPTION GT GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters] 
01. - Option GT 3G
02. - Option GT 3G+
03. - Option GT 3G Quad
04. - Option GT Fusion Quad Lite
05. - Option Icon 210
06. - Option Icon 225   
Aiko Onda GSM-WCDMA - ZTE based. Unbranded. [Unlock + reset Counters] 
01 - Aiko 82D
02 - Aiko 83D Vivo
03 - Onda 65   
Toshiba. [Read NCK Logger] 
01 - Toshiba G450   
MyWave MOMO DESIGNE 3G [Unlock Code Reader] 
01. - MD@
02. - MD@ Revo
03. - MD@ Gialla Blu Grigia (undet test)
04. - MD 4GB(undet test) 
All exept Flashing and ICERA CPU Unlock/and IMEI REpair = FULLY Standalone !
No Internet !
No Logs!
No CreditS!
No Server ! 
B.R. Mkey & TestBox2 team !

----------


## alflahi

شكرا لك كثييييييييييييييييييييييييير وجاري التجربة

----------


## alflahi

هل يكسر مودم هواوي e177

----------


## alflahi

لو تكرمت اين الرابط وشكرا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> لو تكرمت اين الرابط وشكرا

 . You need have Icq or Sonork or send me to PM  next details: 
- Mkey Dongle S/n  readed by this tool:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- Reseller name, country and when you buy date .   1. After complett registration i send you download link for main software.   2. Mkey   used very simple, for this you need remember about first need select  model like ZTE , and only next need select comport number and after  press one button in software for complet job.   3. When you need know something more , ask me online in realtime, [Icq: 333-414-824]   or  [Sonork 100.69222]    B.R, Mkey - Modem Unlock Key team.

----------


## alflahi

الرابط  - Mkey Dongle S/n readed by this tool:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
غير شغال 
واتمنى منك رابط البرنامج 
وشكرا

----------


## aaaaa

نشكركم على هده الجهود

----------


## hamaem

مشكور يا غالي

----------


## salammmm

الله يعطيكم الصحة  على الجهود المبذولة

----------


## dawa11

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## alflahi

جزاك الله خيرا 
واتمنى تضيف رابط التحميل

----------


## kirolos

اين الرابط وشكرا

----------


## moawia ali

اين رابط التحميل

----------


## wara9a1

اين الرابط وشكرا

----------


## moamensamy

شكرا جزيلا للبرنامج

----------


## rezzahi

merci beaucoups

----------

